# Need new enclosure & seeking advice



## Jenniefromtheblock (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey guys,

So I have two wild caught tegus from the everglades, both about a year old. My enclosure right now is 4 X 2, 75 or 90 gallon tank i cant remember which. I had only planned on getting 1 but he needed a friend so now there is 2! The one I got first I've had for about 2 months and he went from 12 inches to about 36 inches already! Hence the need for more space for him ASAP especially now that I have two of them in there, even though the second one is only about 10 or 12 inches (missed brumation and his tail in regrowing).
I can only have them outdoors (my husband wants nothing to do with them) and I built a 6X8 foot shed that I have their tank in right now with an AC unit, humidifier, heat lamps, etc. so the environment could be controlled all year round because these are my first Tegus and I wanted everything perfect for them. 
I am wondering what to do next, I can use the whole shed as the enclosure if needed but I worry about these wild escape artists getting loose (I had an issue already thank god is resolved) and I dont know what I should do for the net enclosure. I really dont want to build something myself, and I dont want to pay an arm and a leg. So I am looking for advice/options on the best route to go. I was looking at some chicken coops/do kennels/rabbit hutch style to put outside but I am too scared they will get out if it is directly outdoors. The shed is large enough but is plastic type material, very sturdy, but the front doors open up the whole front of the shed and I would need something extra to stop them from being able to push out, or run out as soon at its opened.
I am open to options, I just dont want to go one route and have to restart again and again until I find the right idea, because like I said these are my first babies. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Jenniefromtheblock said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have two wild caught tegus from the everglades, both about a year old. My enclosure right now is 4 X 2, 75 or 90 gallon tank i cant remember which. I had only planned on getting 1 but he needed a friend so now there is 2! The one I got first I've had for about 2 months and he went from 12 inches to about 36 inches already! Hence the need for more space for him ASAP especially now that I have two of them in there, even though the second one is only about 10 or 12 inches (missed brumation and his tail in regrowing).
> I can only have them outdoors (my husband wants nothing to do with them) and I built a 6X8 foot shed that I have their tank in right now with an AC unit, humidifier, heat lamps, etc. so the environment could be controlled all year round because these are my first Tegus and I wanted everything perfect for them.
> ...


What state do you live in?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 22, 2018)

just build a partician wall/screen just inside the main door so you can go through the main door shutting it behind you befor you go into your tegu housing.


----------



## Jenniefromtheblock (Jun 22, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> What state do you live in?



Im in Florida, so I figure if it was totally outside the temperatures are fine most year round anyways.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 22, 2018)

My concern for outdoors in Florida is the ecoligical damage of escape. However, if lector hannibal max. security, tegus will thrive in an outdoor enclosure anywhere in Florida.


----------



## Jenniefromtheblock (Jun 24, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> My concern for outdoors in Florida is the ecoligical damage of escape. However, if lector hannibal max. security, tegus will thrive in an outdoor enclosure anywhere in Florida.


Yeah I am worried if It is completely outdooors it wont be secure enough unless i get a custom built, or build it myself.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 24, 2018)

Could you dig a small trench round and wrap the housing in chicken wire that is sunk into the floor for extra security and piece of mind


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 25, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Could you dig a small trench round and wrap the housing in chicken wire that is sunk into the floor for extra security and piece of mind


A responsible approach.


----------



## Skarvel (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello I will be purchasing a tegu in a few months (not sure about the species yet but I'm most likely going to get a b/w Argentina or red) and I'm soon going to be building an outdoor enclosure for it. I live in central Florida and I was wondering if I'd need to purchase heat lamps or ceramic/UV bulbs for the enclosure and, if needed, where the best placement for them will be. The enclosure will be 8x4.


----------



## Cjskafish14 (Feb 27, 2019)

you could dig the trench and add river rocks and cover the rocks so its nearly impossible to dig through it, and also incorporate the chicken wire.


----------

